# Discount Plumber Ad on Craigslist



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*Reads

**Discount Plumber *

*Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-21, 10:16AM PDT


Plumbing companies charging to much? I bid jobs at half the price, and i get all parts,materials, and fixtures at wholesale cost. Small service jobs or new homes please feel free to email me. I have immediate openings. Thank you* 


So I send a replay asking for there JP# to look them up, I got no reply, Ad still there as of today, maybe I'll send I new message telling them I'm reporting them to the CCB and see if there remove there ad.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Who will do me a favor, since this joker knows my e-mail addy, will someone send a message to this person, act like you want some work done, like install and hook up a Kitchen Sink, see if you can get a phone# or name anything so I can nail the guy. Once I know who he is, and he not leget I'll force him to pull his ad or face getting reported. Don't everyone send a e-mail, just need one person, chime in if you want to do this for me.

You don't need to let them know who you are where you live, no important info, just try to get a response. Thanks


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in. Back in a few.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Sent. I await his reply.

Hey, do you think it was a mistake to use my business email address?

KIDDING! I may be stupid but I ain't THAT stupid.

Will let you know when i hear something.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Dam you blew my cover :laughing:

Cool In Oregon when one places a ad there suppose to also list there CCB#

Doing plumbing at half price, this guy is a joke, he actually has two ads there, both say the same thing, so what ever happens try what ever it takes to get a name and phone#, P# would be good, I can do a reverse look-up on it if not a cell, name would put the icing on the cake. I just want the ad removed, I really don't want to make the report unless it comes down to it. Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Craigslist actually works for me and I'd say the majority of my customers are upper to middle class. I saw an ad for someone doing draincleaning for 49.99 and it upset me. In my ads are a little tip section, don't put lemon peels in garbage disposal, etc. After seeing that ad I changed my tip section to say that I'm not a 49.99 drain cleaner and I charge good money for the good work I do and if you expect cheap plumbing you need to go elsewhere. I ended up getting more calls off that ad than any other I've done. I think guys like that will help me out in the end when I get called to fix there problem.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm just trying to find out if he is legit, if he is fine, if not I'll take him down.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Go for it. I hope you didn't think I was trying to defend him. Just him saying he'll work at half off is crazy.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No not at all, if it sounded that way, it was don't meant that way.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is what I have to deal with, a fellow craigslister-

I have been installing hot water heaters for the past 8 years. You purchase the water heater, I will pick it up at the store, install at your home and haul away the old water heater. I charge $150 for all of the above (less than what you will pay at one of the stores). Bonded and Insured. I offer a very quick turn around time!!! Contact Gary with Gary's Plumbing at 757-513-1565. 

He says he's unlicensed but I really don't care about him. He's killing himself for scrap money and I don't know how he's bonded and insured with a license. He just works for the cheap people, I prefer to work for those who'll value my work.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

At least he posted his phone #

$150 and he makes maybe $10 after gas, wow thats almost working at a loss everytime.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ben, I have no idea whatsoever how you get such good luck with CL...it's gotta be your area bro.*
*I got nothing off that ad I posted last month...I s'pose my statement "If your looking for cheap, I may not be the right guy" didn't help much.*


*I'm curious, maybe I'll try the exact opposite approach and state I work for $15 an hour...I wonder what kinda response I'd get then?*


*Speaking of cheap, off to look at a bath remodel from a friend of a friend, spoke to the remodeler yesterday and he told me what I'll be charging right on the phone, before I even saw the job.*
*I have a strong feeling I might be wasting my time.*
*I'll open a thread on it when I get back, should be interesting.*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait a minute! You mean the guy told you something like "We'll pay X amount for this job"? Unless it was twice the amount I would normally charge (and how could you know over the phone) I would have had to tell him that "I'm sorry but we do not rely on others to handle our pricing for us. We've found that unless one actually runs a plumbing company, one can hardly have any concept of what our true, actual costs are and that such persons will tend to forget about the appropriate profit margin altogether, therefore, we feel it would be in everybody's interest for us not to look at your project. Good luck."


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Craigs list is a tool I have bein using since March or so and it is great.I have no problems telling folks "I'm not the least expensive but rather the best value for their dollar".There is no perfect form of advertising,and you get outrageous people at times from any and every source including referrals which should be a sure deal but aren't always.All I'm saying is for the most part,any advertising is good advertising.It's easy to say no to work if I can't get my numbers and you never know,they may get burned and end up calling you anyways .I try to be nice to everyone,even salespeople ,for a few minutes.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Craigs list is a tool I have bein using since March or so and it is great.I have no problems telling folks "I'm not the least expensive but rather the best value for their dollar".There is no perfect form of advertising,and you get outrageous people at times from any and every source including referrals which should be a sure deal but aren't always.All I'm saying is for the most part,any advertising is good advertising.It's easy to say no to work if I can't get my numbers and you never know,they may get burned and end up calling you anyways .I try to be nice to everyone,even salespeople ,for a few minutes.


Threader,

Are you charging a service charge, trip charge, dispatch fee, whatever you might call it, to come out and if so do CL people pay it?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Once my advertising for my targeted area increases in Sept.,I will be in a better position to ask for a min.37.00 [diagnosis] as the amount of calls should triple.And I am planning on going full bore with the flat-rate at the same time.For now I ask 10.00 trip charge and I either bid the job or go T&M at 90.00 [I prefer to bid which is quite a bit higher].Keep in mind,I get 9 of 10 calls I go to in person.I've bein in the business too long to run out to every call,if I don't get a good feel about them then I say we're too busy at this time .You have to remember ,this business is still in it's first year in this city and during stressful economic times at that.I'm growing in the direction that I want to be,and since the business opened doors here ,a solid 35% of business each month is from repeat customers and referrals which I feel very good about.I believe my market is quite a bit smaller than yours smells,and certainly not as affluent as other citys,other than cattle and oil,but I have a respectable business,and I charge respectable rates and the business is not hurting.I am open to any ideas on how to better sell the diagnosis fee .I am not a salesman,though I am a charmer at times but the two are not the same.My dirts out!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*Well I got a e-mail, what I know so far.*

*His e-mail is* josh Stewart <[email protected]>



that's information i give out to contractors. I don't know who you are

- 
*** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
** More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html
*

What is it?

this message was remailed to you via: [email protected] 


*Searching the CCB site found his name

*https://ccbed.ccb.state.or.us/ccb_frames/consumer_info/ccb_index.htm 

CCB # Status Full Name Address  172799  Never Been Licensed - CCB ID No Only *JOSH* *STEWART*  838 G ST SPRINGFIELD OR 97477 


*Other info found on him and this is the good stuff.*

Total Unpaid Civil Penalties: *$719.60*​ 
The CCB Disciplinary Actions are enforcement actions taken against a contractor for violating state laws resulting in a license revocation, suspension or refusal to reissue or a civil penalty. This information covers the past seven years. 












ENFORCEMENT CIVIL PENALTIES​ Investigation Number:65792​ Type of Violation: Performing work as a contractor without being licensed - Actual performance - Claim filed.​ Final Order Date: 5/17/2007​ Penalty Amount: $1,000.00​ Outstanding Amount: $719.60

*Now all I have to do is get him to tell me what his CCB# is and JP# is, which he has none, I already did the research. He is a hack as you all can see.

I will nail him to the wall.* ​


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I just saw an email from him and came on here to let you know.

Will ask about his license.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Nail the sucker!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

What a piece of crap!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*WOW!!!!:laughing::thumbup:*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Complaint Filed with CCB

  This person is adverting on craigslist in Eugene, and has been in trouble with the CCB in the past, he is asking for calls and says he does plumbing work, The link to his ad is http://eugene.craigslist.org/sks/727628088.html


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

In Oregon we have a good system and it works just take a look at Civil Penalties Issued. January 1, 2008 – March 31, 2008

The CCB issued 300 penalties between January 1, 2008 and March 31, 2008. The most common type of
violation was operating as a contractor while not licensed. Contractors receiving penalties include:

http://ccbed.ccb.state.or.us/WEBpdf/ccb/SIU-Civil Penalty/Civil Penalty.pdf

If only other states would follow suit.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*My state lists 'em too, the most frequent offenses are taking money without completing the job & unlicensed work.*

*Once a person loses the right to obtain a license in plumbing or any other professional license, it's takes an act of congress to get any license aside from a drivers.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What I have leaned about this loser, he used to be an apprentice and has worked with many companies, but each time got fired, I have never met this person, and I've been in this area since 95. 

I was going to send an e-mail telling him to remove his ad or I turn him in, but I said hell no, he wants to push it, we will see how the next fine turns out. probably will be higher this time around.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Go get Tiger,I mean cat!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*The machine gun kitty doth striketh.*


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

THAT IS SWEET!!!!!!

You guy's made my night!! I am surrounded by unlicensed, un-professional, $20 hr with a $15 svc charge "plumbers" here. many in their trucks or old white vans. tired of seeing them charge so little because they don't pay nearly what I do every month.....taxes, medical insurance, business insurances etc.

if they did, they would have to charge more :thumbsup: it's called cost of doing business:laughing::yes:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Yeah, I think I'm liking this place too bro.*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I just went out to flatrate two toilet replacements. The guy had already bought the toilets and just wanted me to bid the work. I explained to him that I had to look at the job before I'd quote a price.

So I went over. It's a new house with a three-car garage, two story, an acre of driveway, etc. 

I quoted the price and was told it was too high. "All the other plumbers I called had an hourly rate of $65 to $75 per hour," he said.

I left with a smile on my face. I didn't know that he had already called a number of other plumbers. I do know of one plumber in the area still charging $75 per hour, but no real plumbers charging $65. And I'm laughing to myself thinking that he's got this hourly rate which doesn't include how many hours it's going to take, how much they charge for a service call, or how much they're going to mark up his ADA toilets. I may never know how well he came out but I can easily imagine a real battle when he finds out that the bill comes to about twice what I quoted.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Herk, try pricing 'em over the phone, let them know what it includes and if they ask, tell them how much a flange replacemednt costs or tank rebuild.*
*People will suck you dry on freebie estimates for small tasks when they aren't completedly necessary.*
*Gas is just too damn expensive now.*


----------



## DMG76 (Jun 18, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Herk, try pricing 'em over the phone, let them know what it includes and if they ask, tell them how much a flange replacemednt costs or tank rebuild.*
> *People will suck you dry on freebie estimates for small tasks when they aren't completedly necessary.*
> *Gas is just too damn expensive now.*


 
Well said!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

We don't do any free estimates for small jobs... Our policy is 120/hr with a 1 hour minimum. I'll give my customers an idea of what an average toilet replacement costs. I'd tell them about $20 to $50 in parts and 1.5 hours for a customer supplied toilet.

I would never show up to bid on two toilet installs... Maybe 10 or more but anything less is gonna cost you 120 just to get me there. We make sure all our customers understand there is a minimum fee to get a plumber out. The ones who don't agree with that you don't want as customers anyways... Its a good way to filter out the troublemakers...


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

TDB said:


> We make sure all our customers understand there is a minimum fee to get a plumber out.


That's the part I keep forgetting. And I always get stung with the customers who have already called five other plumbers and are just price-shopping. But as I tried to cover in my post, this guy didn't have to be so cheap. But maybe that's why he's so well-off (compared to others in the area).


----------



## pipepimp (Jun 19, 2008)

Good call on the craigs list gear junkie i tell my customers im not cheap, but im dependable .on time neat and clean ,and stand by my work.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

His ad has been removed. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well maybe not, did not look far enough back, he has not pushed post to top since then.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a new one, so sent an e-mail asking for his ccb# and asked if he is licensed bonded and insured, he has a plumbers license, that I did verify. but he does not reside in my area, he's about 50 miles away.

http://eugene.craigslist.org/sks/738000600.html


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here is a new one, so sent an e-mail asking for his ccb# and asked if he is licensed bonded and insured, he has a plumbers license, that I did verify. but he does not reside in my area, he's about 50 miles away.
> 
> http://eugene.craigslist.org/sks/738000600.html


 *(He can't do this legally, he should not advertise until he is legal, so what are your thought, do I tell him to pull the ad until he is legal, I understand what it's like to try to start up but to do work without insurance and bonded, if something happens it's the HO who is screwed) *

And the response is:

He only does side jobs that he can do w/o license, ins. and bond. We are in the process of registering everything. We are looking at about 2 more weeks and then he can do new construction and commercial. In the mean time, he is the GM at another company and that is his main employment. The side work is helping to pay for all of the costs.
I hope that further explains the situation. If you are looking for a bid on the new constr. or commercial or remodel, we can either refer you out or act when our company is complete in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Just a comment about craigslist. ( I dont either advertise there or use it for anything I am looking for). BUT I get a lot of vibes from young tekkie type people that they ARE comfortable using it. They are so tech-oriented with their wiis and wifis whatever all that is, there blueberries and blackberries and whatever....that doing business on craig's list seems to fit there psyche.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> In Oregon we have a good system and it works just take a look at Civil Penalties Issued. January 1, 2008 – March 31, 2008
> 
> The CCB issued 300 penalties between January 1, 2008 and March 31, 2008. The most common type of
> violation was operating as a contractor while not licensed. Contractors receiving penalties include:
> ...


interesting link, Ron. Is there any way to see a newer list? Just curious, because I noticed a guy on there we've been trying to nail ever since I started. We didn't know however that he had already been fined. How do you see what the violation code means?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I really want to see the mess he winds up with.



http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/lbg/855873051.html
*
In need of someone to wire 2 boilers (Long island)*

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-26, 9:47AM EDT


I have two new gas boilers that need to be wired on Sunday preferably.I have all the components and materials to do this job. Please do not respond to this posting unless you have experience with boilers and electrical components. 

I am willing to pay $150 to have job this completed. Please call 555-555-5555


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey is there any way this thread in particular could be used to nail the "hacks" from state to state?



You have to flag a post numerous times to get them to pull it. What I see in most cases is the fact that its going on from state to state, having flags come in from "other" states would help knock out those who blatantly thumb their nose at the profession.


Here's one I'm trying to slowly break down and get rid of:


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/sks/855852389.html

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/hss/855844679.html


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

flagged for spam on both for ya


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did my part Dunbar...
I flagged them both...
Maybe we should have a thread where the craigs list jacklegs have their links posted here and we can do our part running down the list of links flagging them...
Here's a few from Connecticut...
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/856716752.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/856204754.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/852834999.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/852488724.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/851068563.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/846677085.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/845075721.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/840180662.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/836475148.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/834112411.html

One thing you can do is post an add like this one...
Hopefully someone heeds the message!
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/832172493.html


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok Redwood, tons of spam complaints and one Best of Craiglist Nomination.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Flagged for spam.
Maybe we should find the local inspectors home address and send these guys to his house. That might make for an interesting confrontation.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

License enforcement is done here by a buget chopped staff office.
All they have time to handle are the cases against unlicensed contractors they had complaints about.
Oh yea, they come down hot and heavy on licensed contractors with complaints too...

An unlicensed guy could go on for years if he doesn't get complaints.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan said:


> interesting link, Ron. Is there any way to see a newer list? Just curious, because I noticed a guy on there we've been trying to nail ever since I started. We didn't know however that he had already been fined. How do you see what the violation code means?


I don't know when I new list comes out and not sure what each code numbers means.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flagged 'em.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Flagged!*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I've flagged some of them before but CL does not always pull the post for some reason. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NH Master, It takes a number of flags before they pull the ad. One flag nothing happens. A bunch of flags it's gone. They then have to post another ad which needs flagging also. After a number of their ads get flagged they get booted for a while...

Thats why if you want to take action it has to be a coordinated effort where an ad appears it gets a bunch of flags and removal, then each replacement ad needs to get flagged until the guy is booted.

One guy flagging can't get anything done.

Everyone of those linked ads dunbar & I posted the other day is still posted. 
If you haven't done it already go flag them as spam/overpost...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flagged them....


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

flagged. :thumbsup:


----------

